# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > توسعه نرم افزار تحت وب >  ساخت یک وب سایت خوب دارای پایگاه داده

## nilidelphi

سلام بر همگی
من می خوام خودم یک وب سایت طراحی کنم
کسی می تونه من راهنمایی کنه؟
ممنون میشم
حیاتی ها
اینم بگم من خیلی مبتدی هستم
 :خجالت:

----------


## vcldeveloper

خب، مشکل چیه؟!

----------


## nilidelphi

با سلام به آقای کشاورز
آقا ممنون که جواب دادین
من 4 سال بیشتر که دارم برنامه نویسی می کنم ولی همیشه واسه Desktop Application برنامه نوشتم ,و گاهی ام واسه Network)socket)  ولی تا حالا وب سایت نساختم می خوام یه دوره ی کوچیک وارد web application  بشم و سایت طراحی کنم(یه سایت کوچیک واسه خودم تقریبا یه چیزی تو مایه های همین سایت خودتون) ولی نمی دونم از کجا شروع کنم البته می خوام خیلی زود به نتیجه برسم(یکی , دو ماه) چون بحث حیثیتی 
حالا با این توضیحات می تونین کمک کنین یا بیشتر توضیح بدم؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

ساخت یک سایت میتونه از طراحی ساده چند صفحه HTML باشه، تا نوشتن یک Web application پیچیده. برای کار شما ابزارهای مختلفی وجود داره، باید اول مشخص کنید با چه ابزاری میخواید کار کنید. اگر هدف استفاده از دلفی هست، چه نسخه ایی از دلفی؟ اگر منظور دلفی Native Code هست، در حال حاضر بهترین ابزار برایش IntraWeb هست. اگر منظور دلفی برای دات نت هست، باید از ASP.net در Delphi Prism استفاده کنید.

اگر منظور سایر زبان ها ست، به این بخش مربوط نمیشه، و باید در بخش دیگه ایی سوالتان را بپرسید.

----------


## nilidelphi

نه آقا من می خوام با زبانی مستقل از زبان های برنامه نویسی win32 استفاده کنم

آره فکر کنم ASP.Net واسه این کار خوب باشه ولی حالا من چطور می تونم ASP رو در عرض دو ماه یاد بگیرم و بتونم یه سایت خوب و ساده بسازم؟
بنظرتون می تونم در عرض این مدت کوتاه خودم برسونم؟
البته من تجربه ی چند ساله برنامه نویسی دارم هاااااا !
منبع چطور؟
شما منبعی سراغ دارین؟
می تونین معرفی کنید؟

----------


## vcldeveloper

> حالا من چطور می تونم ASP رو در عرض دو ماه یاد بگیرم و بتونم یه سایت خوب و ساده بسازم؟


اینجا تالار دلفی هست، عزیز جان. در تالار ASP.Net مطرح کنید.

----------

